# System Analyst Job



## Priyanka Raghav (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi,

Kindly help me with the Indian companies in Germany as we are planning to migrate to Germany having being a post graduate and having nine years of multinational oil and gas professional industry experience and seeking a job there before landing.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I haven't heard of any Indian oil and gas companies looking for systems analysts in Germany - and although I am not omniscient, I suspect there are none.
If you want to migrate to Germany, why do you limit yourself to INDIAN companies?!?


----------

